# Diseño de PCB en Protel DXP 2004



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2005)

Manual en castellano del Protel99 

http://www.uhu.es/manuel_sanchez/tutoriales/protel99/protel99.html


----------



## nocturno (Ago 21, 2006)

En la zona de *Descargas * de *El Rebujito * tenéis a vuestra disposición unos estupendos video-tutoriales sobre la realización de esquemáticos y PCB en Protel DXP.

Puedes descargarlos aquí: *Manuales y tutoriales / Aplicaciones*


----------



## zoomg80 (Abr 25, 2008)

Estimados seres vivos

He terminado mi PCB en Protel DXP, el siguiente paso es imprimir a una escala uno a uno con las dimensiones reales de los componentes en una hoja transfer. No lo he conseguido pro que desconosco el proceso.
La impresiones que me han resultado se extienden al tamaño carta.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## JV (Abr 25, 2008)

EN vez de mandar a imprimir directamente, debes configurar la pagina. Primero elijes el tamaño de hoja en el lado izquierdo (Size), A4 por ejemplo, y luego del lado derecho elejis la escala que sea 1.00 (Scale Mode - Scaled Print), porque sino te lo ajusta automaticamente al tamaño de hoja.



Saludos..


----------



## zoomg80 (Abr 26, 2008)

Ok gracias tienes razon la estaba regando. Tambien encontre otras cosas

En Fabrication Outputs/ Final del menu File paracene todas las capas del circuito y como me dijsite con el Page setup configure la impresion de mis tracks.

Saludos y aqui andamos para echarnos una mano.


----------



## ZOOMx (Jun 5, 2008)

soy nuevo en el foro, espero ser de ayuda.
   Por el momento tengo un problemita, como muchos, es que estoy migrando a protel DXP 2004, vengo de trabajar con proteus y con eagle haciendo pcb pero ciertamente el protel es mucho mas profesional, el entorno es amistoso pero me cuesta un poco conseguir algunos componente en las librerías, por ejemplo, la pantalla lcd 2x16, estoy seguro debe estar por lo popular que es para los proyectos pero no la consigo. 
Si alguien me ayuda a salir del mar de la ignorancia donde estoy sumergido se lo agradecería. Ya estuve en la pag de Altium (www.altium.com) viendo las librerías y descargue algunas, pero no veo la lcd.
saludos.


----------



## ZOOMx (Jun 8, 2008)

Espero estén bien. 
    Bueno, tengo un problema en protel es que me he cansado de buscar las librerías de una pantalla LCD de 2x16 y de un teclado matricial de 3x4 busque carpeta por carpeta todas las librerías e incluso la herramienta find probando con varios nombre, finalmente  cree unas propias que si alguien las quiere están a la orden, lo que no se es como montarlas al foro.
    Estos son componentes muy comunes por lo cual supongo están en algún lado, le agradecería si alguien sabe que me indicara.


----------



## TESLA BOY (Mar 30, 2009)

Una pregunta he estado empezando con el protel dpx pero no puedo subir el diseño schematic a PCB, me dice que no hay concordancia entre las librerias y cuando intento poner un elemento directamente sobre la PCB me dice que el componente no se encuentra en la libreria pero con el schematic si, alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## joryds (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola TESLA BOY, aca se encuentra un tutorial de protel DXP en castellano talvez te pueda servir de algo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 23, 2010)

¿Alguien sabe como hacer como trabajar con multiples esquematicos? 

Yo cree 4 en un proyecto y a la hora de compilarlo me dice que tengo 4 esquematicos de alto nivel y a la hora de hacer el PCB, solo toma los componentes del 1ero.

Me baje el manual, pero en el ejemplo solo trabaja con 1 solo esquematico.


----------



## ssyn (Jul 17, 2010)

Tengo una duda sobre como compliar el esquemático, tengo el manual del protel 2004 y lo sigo paso por paso pero a la hora de compilar me salen varios errores que mas o menos dicen asi -has not driver- que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?


----------

